# Verbindugsproblem mit ProSieben UMTS Stick



## Juarez91 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe seit kurzem den UMTS Stick von ProSieben zuhause. 

Ich habe folgendes Probelm:

Der Stick findet ein HSDPA Netz und verbindet sich. Nach ca. 10 Minuten unterbricht er immer wieder die Verbindung zum Internet, es wird aber immer noch angezeigt, dass er ein HSDAP Netz gefunden hat.

Was kann das sein? Soll die Verbindung zu schlecht sein? Aber warum zeigt er mir dann an, dass er das Netz immer noch hat?

Nebenbei noch ne Frage. Welche Datenmenge wird eigentlich beim spielen von Online Games (z.B. Herr der Ringe Online, CoD) heruntergeladen?

Welche Datenmenge wird beim normalen Surfen in etwa heruntergeladen, da mein ich nach ca. 2 Stunden Surfen bereits 90MB meiner 1GB verbraucht habe. Ich habe nichts besonderes gemacht, nur gesurft, keine Viedeos gekuckt oder ähliches.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

das kann an einem instabilen Treiber liegen,
oder das Signal ist zu schwach , das UMTs Signal ist nie oder selten konstant, die Feld stärke schwankt meist immer , also wenn du z.b max  einen Sende Balken hast und das Signal zwischendurch abfällt kann es schon mal zu Anbrüchen kommen .

ist das Stick das E160 oder das andere mit TV ?

ich habe es schon mal geschafft  ca. 3 Stunden Musik Donwloads  ca. 15 Radio Stationen 
(Radiotracker)  1 GB zu verbrauchen .

keine Ahnung ob es bei dem Pro7 Tarif eine Drosselung gibt ?
oder ob die Verbindung komplett getrennt wird wenn ein bestimmtes Daten Volumen 
erreicht ist, mal  in den Vertrag kucken .


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

90MB nach 2 Stunden Surfen sind durchaus möglich. Nutzt du den Stick als Hauptinternetzugang?
Wenn ja, dann ist ein Tarif mit lediglich 1 GB definitiv die falsche Wahl.
Der Datenverkehr bei Online Spielen ist von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich. Spiel einfach mal zb. 10 min und schau dann, was du verbraucht hast. 
Aber generell sind UMTS Sticks lediglich fürs normale Surfen zu gebrauchen. Fürs Spielen ist der Ping zu schlecht und fürs Video gucken und downloaden ist das Volumenlimit zu klein.

Was die Verbindungsabbrüche angeht, schau mal nach aktuelleren Treibern und Einwahlsoftware für den Stick. Ich hab das Gefühl das die Treiber und Einwahlsoftware bei vielen Sticks total verbuggt und unausgereift sind.


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe bereits den aktuellesten Treiber drauf, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.

Wird wahrscheinlich eher an der Verbindung liegen. Hab mir jetzt aber ne externe Antenne bestellt, mal sehen obs was hilft.

Stick ist der Huawei E160E also nur der Web Stick

Bei dem Angebot von ProSieben ist nach 1GB leider Schluss, eine Drosselung wäre mir da schon lieber. Finde aber leider keine richtige Alternative im D1 oder D2 Netz, die nicht zuviel kostet.

Der Stick ist hauptsächlich für meinen Bruder, da er studiert, hat er wenig Geld. Der Stick war eigentlich schon als Hauptzugang gedacht, da er dann das ganze zuhause etwas entlasten würde (wir haben zuhause als Hauptzugang auch nen  Surf Stick mit 5GB begrenzung, dann Drosselung). DSL ist leider nicht verfügbar, sonst wär der Stick schon längst weg.

Spielen funktioniert mit dem Stick zuhause, ist irgendeiner von Vodafone mit Vertrag, einwandfrei. Auch nach der Drosselung kann ich noch Problemlos spielen, aber die regelmäßigen Updates dauern halt ewig.

Wenn ihr gute alternativen im D1 oder D2 wisst nur her damit. (Hab dafür sowieso schon nen Thread offen).


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem schlechteren  Ping stimmt das ist überall im UMTs  etwas schlechter  als wenn man DSL hätte, mit 1 GB pro Tag kommt man locker aus wenn man nicht permanent Musik downloads macht , sondern normal ins Web geht und genügt auch locker für Treiber und Programm Updates  , Ext. Antenne nur wenn das Signal knapp nur ein Balken hat also der Empfang ma grade 10 % im Mobil Planer anzeigt , ich habe 
am . am E160 eine Ext. Reflektor  Richt Antenne Marke Eigenbau   sieht wie eine kleine Sat Schüssel viel besser als mit dem Stick der Empfang ist hier in der Wohnung allgemein nicht so gut von dem Netz wo ich Kunde bin, da mußte  ich auf das D1 Netz umsteigen da  ist der Empfang hier wesentlich besser  nur ist mir D1 Netz UMTs zu teuer... so geht es auch ganz gut .

was man bei Windows nicht machen sollte , die IP Kompiermierung
einschalten,  ich hab damit schon des öfteren den UMTs Server  hier mit geschrotet,
danach war immer der Netz hier komplell abgeschmiert, also nur noch ganz langsam,
da muße ich dann immer so 2 bis 3 Stunden warten bis es wieder normal ging .


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Tja, mit 1 GB pro Tag würde ich auch prima hinkommen. Aber leider bezieht sich diese Angabe auf einen Monat. Und 1 GB pro Monat ist lächerlich wenig.
@ juarez: wie stark ist denn das Signal bei dir eigentlich? Ich glaube nämlich nicht das die Verbindungsabrüche damit zusammen hängen. Ich würde nach wie vor auf ein Treiberproblem tippen.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

1 GB für ein Monat ist viel zu wenig das kannste vergessen,
(1 GB pro Monat / 30 Tage =? )
ich habe eine 10 GB Flat und kommt dmait grade noch so mit aus,
zum saugen und Updates  nehe mich immer die Tages Flat 1 GB pro Tag 2.80 € als Nötlösung


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also es ist schon so, dass ich meistens 1 Balken hab, manchmal sogar gar keinen. Funtionier aber auch mit keinem Balken meistens so um die 10 Minuten, dann bricht die Verbindung ab.

Treiber hab ich halt bei google einen runtergeladen, denke, dass das der neueste ist.

Aber sollte sich der Stick nicht automatisch wieder mit dem Netz verbinden, sobald der Empfang da ist, wenns denn daran liegt? Beim Vodafone stick ist das jedenfalls so.

Also ich find 1 GB pro Monat auch ziemlich blöd, wäre ja nichtmal so schlimm, wenn nach dem 1GB "nur" gedrsselt wird (hatte vor nem Monat noch ISDN, bins also gewohnt). Find aber leider keine richtige Prepaid Alternative. Hatte den Aldi Stick auch schon zum Test, da die Tarife super wären, allerdings läuft übers E-Plus Netz bei mir fast gar nichts.

@ amdintel: Welchen Vertrag hast du denn?


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Die 10GB Tarife sind leider meistens ziemlich teuer und gibts glaueb auch nur mit Vertrag, das ist bestimmt nichts für dich.
Normalerweiße müsste sich der Stick wieder verbinden, wenn wieder Netz da ist. Was ich komisch finde, das die Verbindung immer nach etwa 10min abbricht. Das kann nur ein Software Problem sein.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

dann ist der Emfang zu schwach sage ich ja ..
Aldi  so wie viele auch 500 MB pro Tag = gesamt 5 GB pro Monat = Tonne und Bauernfängerei  .
es gibt auch  20 GB Flats nur nicht für 20 € die kosten um die 35 €  und mehr ...

einen Spez Vertrag 


das ist richtig die 20 GB sind mit Vertrags  Mindestlaufzeit  gebunden.


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage. Hast du wirklich schon alle Möglichkeiten bezüglich DSL überprüft? Also auch wie Kabel DSL oder Wimaxx.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

ja seit ende 2000 bis einschließlich ende 2010 alles durch  und kein 
book mehr mich weiter darum zu kümmern  und mir Call Center Musik geduidle Wartescheifen gezülze  jedesmal anhören zu müssen ,
DSL ist mir auch irgendwie zu asso, muß ein Techniker kommen  und 6 Wochen Warte Zeit -> Nein Danke  , wenn es verfügbar währe ?  
UMTs hatte ich sofort und LTE werde ich auch sofort haben, sobald interessante Discounter Tarife  und  LTE hier gibt.
eigentlich komme ich ganz gut klar mit UMTs nur das mit dem Limet ist etwas blöde .
als ich mich vor 2 Jahren für UMTs interessierte wurde ich nicht genötigt mir Musik
 Wartescheifen gezülze  an hören  zu müssen, als ich mich bei 3 Discontern erkundigt hatte .


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Und du Juarez91? Hast du auch schon alle anderen Möglichkeiten durchprobiert?

Ich selber hab seit 4 Monaten UMTS und habs schon am ersten Tag satt gehabt. Ich war halt vorher an ne 6000er gewöhnt, musste aber leider umziehen. Das ist schon echt heftig, wenn man von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr Online Spielen, nichts mehr Downloaden und keine Musik und Videostreams mehr anschauen kann. 
Aber zum Glück zieh ich bald wieder um, dann kann ich von 1Mbit bis 1Gbit alles haben.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

Umts gibt es mittlerweile in gut ausgebauten Gebieten schneller 6000 Speed wer es braucht  so wie VDSL etwa


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Um die Geschwindigkeit gehts mir ja garnicht, schnell ist es bei mir auch. Das schlimmste sind die Volumenlimits, welche man bei DSL nicht hat.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

bei DSL drosseln  auch  viele und das still und heimlich, 
erst hat man eine schnelle Leitung und wenn man das denn ausreichend ausnutzt auf ein mal eine langsame Leitung   und du hängst dann erst mal in einem Knebel Vertrag  2 Jahre fest und weil in der AGB immer steht bis ...zu, haste auch keine Rechtlichehandhabe was dagegen zu machen,
habe  ich  schon oft von einigen Bekannten so mitbekommen 
der Unterschied ist nur, das  bei UMTs so weit runter drosseln,  dass  das praktisch kaum noch nutzten kannst   ISDN Geschw. ist ark langsam .


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, bei DSL wird aber, wenn überhaupt, erst sehr spät gedrosselt. Bei 100GB Aufwärts vielelicht und soviel verbraucht man als normal Nutzer eigentlich nicht. Ich hab meistens 30-50, manchmal auch 80GB verbraucht und nutze das Internet schon ziemlich Intensiv. Gedrosselt wurde ich nie, auch wenn mein Anbieter das wohl bei Extrem Nutzern gemacht haben soll. Aber da wird dann auch erstmal auf die Hälfte der Geschwindigkeit reduziert, was ja immer noch ausreichend ist.


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Volumenlimits sind echt blöd, ansonsent wäre ich damit eigentlich schon zufrieden.
Hab alle bekannteren Anbieter (T-Mobile, Vodafone, Alice, Arcor, O2, Kabel Deutschland) überpfüft, aber gibts nicht bei uns.
Wimax ist mir allerdings neu, was ist das und wie kann ich die Verfügbarkeit checken?


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Wimax ist so eine Art Internet per Wlan, ist allerdings nicht in vielen Gebieten verfügbar. Als Anbieter fallen mir da jetzt nur DSLonair und Maxxonair ein.


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also bei den beiden Anbietern ist leider auch nichts Verfügbar. Schade


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

die Drosseln überall selbst bei Sky DSL  ich würde bei UMts bleiben und auf LTE warten
die werden bestimmt auch LTE drosseln ?, abwarten und Tee trinken
LTE wird zu erst in Gebieten gemacht wo kein DSL gibt


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

LTE ist doch auch nicht viel besser als UMTS. Da kriegste den billigsten Tarif mit 7,2 Mbit für 40€ und hast dann auch bloß 10GB im Monat.
Es gibt einfach nichts besseres als eine richtige Leitung, mometan gibt es wirklich keinen vollwertigen DSL Ersatz.

Edit: Der billigste LTE Tarif kostet sogar "nur" 30€, bietet dafür aber auch nur 3,2Mbit und 5Gb und hat natürlich 24 Monate Laufzeit.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

dann nimm doch das mit dem schnellen UMTs das VDSL entspricht, 
muß ja die Geschw. nicht nutzten  das E160 kann eh nur 3.5 MBit 
und wenn dein Stick kein Sim/Net Lock hat 
kannste das  ja ... und  eine 10/20.. GB Flat nehmen ,kostet um die  ca. 35-40 €
3,2Mbit und 5Gb  reicht doch im Prinzip locker aus, gibt noch Leute die schlagen sich 
heute noch mit einer DSL 1000 Leitung rum


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Also das schnellste UMTS was mir bekannt ist, hat 14,4 Mbit und das ist noch keine VDSL Geschwindigkeit. Aber auf die Geschwindigkeit kommts ja eh nicht an, hauptsache mehr Volumen.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

richtig und wenn man da 10/30 GB an Daten Voll. bekommt  und du mußt ja die Geschw,. nicht nutzten,  abgesehen davon geben das die meisten Web. Server eh nicht her, die machen mal grade 2500 Geschw. und hin und wieder auch mal 4000/5000 , 
14.4 auf nem Land vielleicht auch nicht möglich aber das ist doch egal  was will ma  man mit dieser Geschw. das verleitet zu noch mehr DLs und das Limit ist dann genau so schnell weg wie vorher . 

 ok Verträge von 12 oder 24 Monaten würde ich mich auch nicht drauf einlassen, aber wenn z.b. 3 Monate min Laufzeit ? mußte mal erkundigen


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist das ja im Prinzip egal. Ich schlag mich jetzt noch 6 Monate mit den 5GB im Monat rum und dann krieg ich ne richtige Leitung.


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also ich muss mal sehen was ich noch an Tarifen finde, 5GB sollten es im Monat schon sein.

Ich wäre aber auch gerne besitzer eines DSL Anschlusses, Kabel ist eben doch noch am zuverlässigsten.

Was ist eigentlich LTE?


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Das ist eine Weiterentwicklung von UMTS, mit der in der Theorie Geschwindigkeiten bis 100Mbit möglich sind. Dazu ist die Reichweite und der Ping besser als bei UMTS. Allerdings gibt es auch hier Volumenlimits und es ist momentan noch Sauteuer.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

es hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile , 
naja ich mag DSL auch nicht sonderlich  weil man nicht nur an den Vertrag gebunden ist , sondern auch noch an die Leitung, 
wir hatten hier mal ca. 3 Tage einen komplett Ausfall des Netzes  was habe ich gemacht, andere Karte rein, anderes Netz und schon ging es weiter , 
als Notlösung etwas teuer aba  besser als wenn man garix hat 3 Tage , 
3 Tage ohne Internet ist schon krass wenn man daran gewöhnt ist ,
ich finde diese Technik flexibler weil du die Karte auch zum telefonieren nutzten kannst 9 Cent ....

denke mal das Thema hat sich nun auch erledigt . Antenne bestellt ?
und wenn die nix taugt? umtauschen  eine andere nehmen .


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich werd das jetzt mit der Antenne probieren. 
Schau aber trotzdem noch nach anderen Tarifen, da die 1GB doch sehr wenig sind.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

lt google  soll der kein Sim/Net Lock haben ?  würde aber vorher noch mal absichern .
da brauchste eigentlich ein andere Sim die Loin Daten  mit dem Planer ändern Neue Verbindung damit erstellen  und weiter gehts . ich ein Fonic Stick aber nutzte schon seit 10 Monte einen anderen Provider, weil 25 € für 4 Wochen sind mir zu teuer, wenn ich wo anderes für 20 € und 10 GB DAten Flat bekmme .


----------



## Juarez91 (19. Dezember 2010)

@ admintel

Auf welchen Stick bezieht sich dein letzter Beitrag?

Welche Flat hast du denn das 10Gb für 20€ ?


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2010)

das E160 das andere ist ja eine Box mit TV und DVB-T Kram


----------

